# blank tags



## bpboxer1 (Dec 29, 2008)

HEY EVERYONE i need some blank t-shirt tags (good quality) i found a place but the minimum is 25,000  im not looking to get that many, does any one suggest a place with no minimum? thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try here In Stock Care/ Size Labels


----------

